# Wood Pellets for smoker fuel?



## bigtex (Nov 17, 2014)

I use them all the time. I mix them with pine straw & put some green grass on top to cool it down some & stop any sparks.


----------



## orthoman (Feb 23, 2013)

I've tried them but had a hard time getting them started. What is the trick? Would be nice as I have a big supply with my pellet stove.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

orthoman said:


> I've tried them but had a hard time getting them started. What is the trick? Would be nice as I have a big supply with my pellet stove.


Hand held torch works wonders.......


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

I start with a fist full or two of pine needles to get things going and then add three or four hands full of pellets. Put more pine needles on top of the pellets so they don't fall out of the smoker when smoking down into the top of boxes.


----------



## mroark (Oct 2, 2012)

One caution i'd put out there with pellets is that they can get really hot. I've melted the bellows on a smoker full of pellets before.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

I start with cedar shavings, tried the wood pellets last year, had creosote running down the outside of the smoker, wasn't the most pleasant smoke to work with either. Maybe the brand of pellets, don't know. Just make sure the bag says no binders, try it.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

rwlaw said:


> I start with cedar shavings, tried the wood pellets last year, had creosote running down the outside of the smoker, wasn't the most pleasant smoke to work with either. Maybe the brand of pellets, don't know. Just make sure the bag says no binders, try it.


 I bought a bag of pellets on a whim just to try it. I know that wood pellets can have quite a variation in type of wood and binding ingredients but i was not prepared for the acrid, eye burning smoke I got with my sample. Your mileage may vary so dont be surprised if different people have different stories to tell about "pellets".

Pine needles my favorite and I keep a tub full dry in the shed.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

There are pellets made for small-animal or horse pet bedding which look like wood stove pellets. These work OK, and are just pure wood materials. (There are also pellets made to be used as cat litter, these have odor controlling chemicals, which I wouldn't want to use as a smoke source.) I burn wood pellets for heat and some brands have various chemical binders and dessicants in them, which I would not want to use on bees either. I use a combination of wood shaviings (recycled out of my winter quilt boxes) and wood-stove pellets, and pine needles and hemp rope. 

Read the labels on any bag, before purchasing it. In general, the cheaper pellets have more binders, stickers, etc. But the difference in price of single bag is rarely more a than a buck or two.

Enj


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

orthoman said:


> I've tried them but had a hard time getting them started. What is the trick? Would be nice as I have a big supply with my pellet stove.


Here ya go and I know, I know, I kind of did it backwards. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3MjiaCqqU8
.....and soon to be in production and coming soon to a theatre near you will be a side by side comparison of the ML "knock off" of the classic Dadant smoker. A smoker challenge if you will. Who will score higher in the side by side comparison?? Stay tuned.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

I bought a bag to give them a try and I think they have their place. they keep going for a good while, but for me that wasn't enough of an upside. I didn't care for the smell of them and they were too hot when used as the primary smoke source. I always had to mix in some pine needles, or burlap, or tall grasses...etc. I figured if I was still having to use the other items, why use the pellets at all. Eventually I ended up using some cut up old blue jeans and that's all I use now. Incredible amount of smoke, easy to light, and they last a long time. In addition, it's very easy to keep a few pieces tucked in a pocket or even in the waist band of clothing. All of the benefits and free...that's my kind of deal right there.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

jim lyon said:


> .....and soon to be in production


We need to get this on the production schedule!


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

jim lyon said:


> will be a side by side comparison of the ML "knock off" of the classic Dadant smoker. A smoker challenge if you will. Who will score higher in the side by side comparison?? Stay tuned.


I think I will have to back Dadant on this one. opcorn:


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Holy flamethrower batman! LOL


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

mroark said:


> One caution i'd put out there with pellets is that they can get really hot. I've melted the bellows on a smoker full of pellets before.


LOL, I've burnt out the bottom of the inner piece on two smokers already (and I haven't seen anyone selling just the inner bit). You definitely need to not get over-exuberant about pumping it up.

I started using pellets a couple of years ago, because I'm lazy sometimes. It's a pain in the neck to go and gather up the pine needles and saw shavings. I'd seen some advertisements for "smoker fuel" at ridiculous prices. A 40lb bag of stove pellets only costs $4-$6. I was in a hurry one day and spied a partial bag of stove pellets that was left after the heating season was done and thought "Why not?"

They work just fine. I get them started using a sheet of newspaper just like I would with any other fuel. You just want to make sure that you don't put too many in at first- if you screw up and the paper goes out, you don't want to have to dump out a whole bunch of pellets. I have occasionally used a propane torch to get them going.

There should not be any binders in commercial stove pellet fuels to worry about.

The smoke is a bit acrid, but I couldn't say whether it is any more or less so than any other fuel, or even my cigarette smoke.

Creosote can be an issue with a lot of fuels, depending on how hot/cool the smoker is burning and the ambient temperature. Pellets can burn hot enough to ignite any creosote build up when starting the smoker, which will turn it from a sticky sap-like substance to a brittle ash. A propane torch can also be used to ignite the creosote for easy removal.

I haven't had any issues with pellets coming thru the nozzle of the smoker, though I did have a bad experience one day when I didn't get the top on tight enough and the whole thing came open. I have never bothered with using pine needles or grass on top of the pellets.

A large smoker, fully loaded with pellets (and not got burning too hot) can last a long time- in excess of 8 hours. When you are done, if there are any pellets left burning, make sure you put the smoker someplace where there will not be an issue with anything catching fire, preferably out of the wind. A smoker left out in the wind can get enough air to get burning very hot, and can burn things you don't want burned and/or start a fire. Nowadays, I load the smoker less, and take a tobacco can full of pellets with me in case I need to re-load. If it is still going when I finish, I put the smoker in a metal box, which I put on or in an unused woodstove.

Pellet stove fuel is relatively cheap, it's easy and it's convenient. Works for me.


----------



## Gus979 (Oct 11, 2012)

Just curious, but I bought my pellets off amazon after buying a wood pellet grill- Where can I pick up the non-terrible pellets for beekeeping at a local store. Menard's?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Gus979 said:


> Just curious, but I bought my pellets off amazon after buying a wood pellet grill- Where can I pick up the non-terrible pellets for beekeeping at a local store. Menard's?


I say forget the pellets and use old cotton jeans or old cotton T shirts. They are easy to light, smolder a very long time and won't soot up the smoker like wood products will.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Gus979 said:


> Just curious, but I bought my pellets off amazon after buying a wood pellet grill- Where can I pick up the non-terrible pellets for beekeeping at a local store. Menard's?


They are sold in bee catalogs but I usually pick up bags at the local hardware store for as little as $4 a bag (40 lbs. I think?). One bag equates to an incredible amount of burn time, just be sure to store them in a dry spot. You will find both hardwood and soft wood pellets. The hardwood ones seem to last a little longer but can be a bit more difficult to light. Either works fine once lit, though.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I cut up most of the scrap in my shop into little squares with a radial arm saw, no plywood, mdf, or particle board, and use that as smoker fuel. I find it to work great. I have a 55 gallon drum almost full with wood scrap.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Gus979 said:


> Just curious, but I bought my pellets off amazon after buying a wood pellet grill- Where can I pick up the non-terrible pellets for beekeeping at a local store. Menard's?


Lowes, Home Depot, WalMart, the local hardware store. Contrary to what may have been written, AFAIK there should be no binders in any pellets sold as stove fuel. Based on the operation of many pellet stoves, binding agents could impair the operation of the feed auger(s).


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I think my bag said "all natural binding ingredients". That covers a lot of territory. Some "natural" things dont smell all that good when they smoulder.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

I just started using stove pellets, I LOVE them. I had been using, dried grass, leaves and juniper bark, but the pellets last longer for me. I always have a supply of pellets handy, I use them in the horse stalls.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

BadBeeKeeper said:


> There should not be any binders in commercial stove pellet fuels to worry about.


Just want to say, that contrary to what I previously posted, last night I discovered that the "Nature's Heat" pellets from Pennington contain soy oil. I don't *think* that it is anything to worry about, as that is one of the brands I have used in my smokers and there don't seem to have been any ill effects.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

All we use are pellets. $4.99 a 40lb bag at Lowes. Look for broken bags for 50% off.


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

Mr.Beeman said:


> I say forget the pellets and use old cotton jeans or old cotton T shirts. They are easy to light, smolder a very long time and won't soot up the smoker like wood products will.


This is what I used the last time I smoked. Worked great. Now collecting all old t shirts. :thumbsup:


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I know this is a bit higher priced but has anyone ever tried corn kernals? I know they can burn them in some pellet stoves.

Mostly just curious.
gww


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

gww said:


> I know this is a bit higher priced but has anyone ever tried corn kernals? I know they can burn them in some pellet stoves.
> 
> Mostly just curious.
> gww


No, corn cannot be burned in an ordinary pellet stove, you need a stove that has been specially designed to burn corn. There are some stoves that are designed to burn several different types of fuels (corn, walnut shells, cherry pits, and sometimes wood pellets). Corn has sufficiently different burning characteristics from wood pellets, that a stove that is designed to burn both must undergo a conversion to the feed/combustion processes before switching fuel. IIRC, corn burns much hotter than wood pellets and requires a more robust exhaust system than ordinary pellet-vent pipe.

Trying to burn corn in a smoker would probably be a bad idea.


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

Corn cob smoke has been shown to be toxic to bees (in a limited research study). I would be cautious burning other corn products as well.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Bad and fish
Thanks for the responce.
gww


----------



## ellenthomas (Feb 27, 2015)

Old jeans is what I've heard as well.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

If you think lighting wood pellets is hard corn is even harder. We have a corn stove and use wood pellets to light our corn stove. Corn burns at 1100 degrees, I'm not sure how a smoker would handle it but, creosote wouldn't be a big problem! I have had our local wood pellet stove dealer tell me you can burn up to 50% corn mix in their pellet stoves. I buy bin run corn, 56 lbs., for less than a bag of wood pellets.

As far as using wood pellets in a smoker I love them! The smoke doesn't smell the best but, I try to avoid inhaling whenever possible. The wood pellets are nice when visiting multiple beeyards, the smoker stays lit until the fuel runs out.

Tom


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

TWall said:


> Corn burns at 1100 degrees...I have had our local wood pellet stove dealer tell me you can burn up to 50% corn mix in their pellet stoves.


I have enough trouble just with the variability in different brands of pellets. My stove is finicky, and I have to adjust fuel feed rates based on the brand. Some brands burn hotter than others, and if I don't make adjustments, the stove will shut down. I woke up this morning, it was -14 outside and only 40 inside...the stove had shut down during the night.

I like the pellets in the smoker, they go a long time if you don't get them going *too* good.


----------



## tpope (Mar 1, 2015)

We use 100 percent organically grown, local pine products... Both pine straw and pine cones. Minimally processed and totally pesticide free. Plus the price is great too. Free for the collecting....


----------



## bean tree homestead (Nov 18, 2013)

cardboard-ish egg crates and green brome grass works for me. I plan on building one of theses
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/SmokerInsert3.jpg


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

tpope said:


> We use 100 percent organically grown, local pine products... Both pine straw and pine cones. Minimally processed and totally pesticide free. Plus the price is great too. Free for the collecting....


Never thought of pine cones, how well do they work. Love pine needles. 

Dead/dried Bahia grass stinks to high heaven, yikes it is bad IMO. But got plenty cause the guy who only this place before planted it where the grass in the yard was thin and in the back where the horses were, but now is my bee yard. Hate that stuff.


----------



## tpope (Mar 1, 2015)

marshmasterpat said:


> Never thought of pine cones, how well do they work. Love pine needles.
> 
> Dead/dried Bahia grass stinks to high heaven, yikes it is bad IMO. But got plenty cause the guy who only this place before planted it where the grass in the yard was thin and in the back where the horses were, but now is my bee yard. Hate that stuff.


I use just enough straw to start a fire then quickly add the cones. They will burn too hot if you over use the bellows. Once going, they tend to smoulder nicely. I always fill my smoker with fresh fuel when done and carefully plug the exit with green leaves when done so that I have dry fuel next use.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

LOL, opened one of my smokers this week and found it FULL of decompressed pellets. Must not have burned completely out when I last used it in the Fall.


----------

